# Eigenen Datentyp erstellen



## mithandril (13. Apr 2006)

Hiho, ich hab das forum mit suchen durchsucht aber nix gefunden ...

und zwar muss ich für eine aufgabe einen eigenen datentypen erstellen ... 
der typ soll zahlen verarbeiten können ...

ich hab mir überlegt ob ich eine entsprechnde klasse erstelle und die zahl dann aufteile 
was mir aber nicht sinvoll erscheint ...

kann mir da jmd nen ansatz geben?


----------



## Leroy42 (13. Apr 2006)

Eine eigene Klasse zu definieren ist auch der einzig vernünftige Ansatz.

Was bedeutet _die Zahl dann aufteile_  :shock: 
und was soll _nicht sinnvoll_ sein?


----------



## Sargnagel (14. Apr 2006)

Moin, das problem ist folgendes wir sollen einen eigenen datentyp für sehr große zahlen schreiben(sowas wie BigINt). es sollen zahlen bis zu einer trillion verarbeitet werden. Man soll die zahlen auch addieren und subtrahieren.
Unsere idee ist es nun das man z.b. die zahl als string übergibt, und diese dann in 3 teile "aufteilt". Gibt es villeicht einen besseren ansatz.. 

Sargnagel


----------



## Sargnagel (17. Apr 2006)

*Push* jemand ne idee wie wir das machen können ?

Grüße
Sargnagel


----------



## byte (17. Apr 2006)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=30378


----------

